# crt or lcd



## cyber (Jan 14, 2009)

which monitor is the best.reason out ur choice


----------



## desiibond (Jan 14, 2009)

LCD
reason:

1) saves space
2) easy on eyes
3) looks stunning
4) lightweight
5) lot of connectivity options on select models


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 14, 2009)

It depends on the kind of work you're into.

If you're into graphics work, heavy editing etc. for which you need color accuracy (blackest blacks etc.), CRT's still the way to go. The color gamut of LCDs is still some way off.

If you're a regular user though, there's no point in buying a CRT.


----------



## BSOD (Jan 14, 2009)

Alright, we are going to have a lot of different people coming here who are going to say -- "CRT for gamers and graphic designers". I can understand that the latter guys are pretty particular about colour output/calibration and the works. But, I guess the gamers' only complaint was the high response time, and that is well sorted out now, I mean 2ms is more than enough, even if you are like a fatal1ty who shoots in exactly 2.1ms after seeing the opponent; I digress.

The only other factor is maybe the cost. And I guess people have to sacrifice a little money now for the future gains -- lower power consumption.

And, ofcourse all the other stuffs that desiibond mentioned.

LCD, hands down.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> It depends on the kind of work you're into.
> 
> If you're into graphics work, heavy editing etc. for which you need color accuracy (blackest blacks etc.), CRT's still the way to go. The color gamut of LCDs is still some way off.
> 
> If you're a regular user though, there's no point in buying a CRT.



I disagree. You can buy a SIPS Panel LCD which provides a really high color gamut, it is not as accurate as CRT but it is 98% of CRT color quality. LCD is the way to go, CRT get too bulky at anything over 17" while LCDs are light & eat less power even at 24"


----------



## desiibond (Jan 14, 2009)

Imagine a 24" CRT on your desk


----------



## Coool (Jan 14, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Imagine a 24" CRT on your desk



It occupies whole room


----------



## BSOD (Jan 14, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Imagine a 24" CRT on your desk


24''? I will just invert that. Imagine a 42''.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2009)

desiibond said:


> LCD
> reason:
> 
> 1) saves space
> ...



+1
Not to mention more Greener in terms of less power usage.



BSOD said:


> 24''? I will just invert that. Imagine a 42''.





Imagine the Power it consumes?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 14, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> It depends on the kind of work you're into.
> 
> If you're into graphics work, heavy editing etc. for which you need color accuracy (blackest blacks etc.), CRT's still the way to go. The color gamut of LCDs is still some way off.
> 
> If you're a regular user though, there's no point in buying a CRT.





gxsaurav said:


> I disagree. You can buy a SIPS Panel LCD which provides a really high color gamut, it is not as accurate as CRT but it is 98% of CRT color quality. LCD is the way to go, CRT get too bulky at anything over 17" while LCDs are light & eat less power even at 24"



Both these chaps have a point price is a very important consideration. Now gxsaurav, what would be the cost of a 21" CRT vs a 21" LCD *of same colour quality*?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 14, 2009)

^^ more importantly, can you work for 6-8hrs a day (atleast) on a 21" CRT?

I bet, you will get spectacles in a short time.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 14, 2009)

i agree to all points above

one disadvantage of crt is..instability in ups backup...pc restart at times on switching the monitor (ma 17" gives the prob cos high initial current)

one disadvantage of lcd is...hard in long time maintanance ...repairing is costly...so have to be careful in use

overall lcd is good
crt is also not bad


----------



## desiibond (Jan 14, 2009)

i have a 3yr warranty on my Dell LCD. I don't think i will use the monitor after 3yrs.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2009)

^
Don't throw it away though.
After the 3 years is over, give it to me. Since you have the same monitor as mine, I'll set a dual monitor setup.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 14, 2009)

^^


----------



## ztbryan (Jan 15, 2009)

if u r a professional then 98% of a CRT monitor's peformance isn't good enough...the best thing to opt for is a genuine good old fashioned CRT monitor. Ok i admit that it's a bit of a glutton on the power consumption part but I wouldn't trade my 17" CRT for a bigger size LCD even if they would offer me some extra cash including the monitor.

The bottom line is that if you are really a perfectionist then i'm confident that you would still choose CRT over LCD.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 15, 2009)

CRT for me, atleast for the time being. Not that I hate LCD's but I could get a 24 inch LCD this instant. The only thing which stops me is the native resolution. 1920x1080 would just kill my card, well almost. CRT's can scale each resolutions properly without any fuzziness. They seem a lot detailed in colour reproduction too as opposed to LCD's. Though I might shift to a LCD later on & it won't be a 19 inch again.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 15, 2009)

I think the verdict is out


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> I think the verdict is out



What verdict 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> ...1920x1080 would just kill my card,


For games, yes. But for all other operations on your OS (even Aero/Compiz), even an integrated gfx would handle well.
Gamers and digital photographers are only a microscopic minority of computer users, for the majority i.e. students, corporates, offices, and movie watchers, LCDs simply RULE.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm a gamer and got a Samsung T220 22"  LCD and it looks and works stunningly well!
Very light on the eyes and the games and HD videos look crystal clear.
LCD for me.


----------



## R2K (Jan 15, 2009)

but brightness and color accuracy of  LCD will go down after few years of heavy usage


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2009)

Dun care,will get a new one. Even if it works well for 2 years it's more than enough for me.


----------



## axxo (Jan 15, 2009)

CRT is better for gaming atleast.. I was enjoying games on my old samsung 19" CRT until I upgraded it with a viewsonic 22" LCD which renders my 8600GT to look like an onboard graphics :X


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 16, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> Gamers and digital photographers are only a microscopic minority of computer users, for the majority i.e. students, corporates, offices, and movie watchers, LCDs simply RULE.


You're grossly underestimating the strength of gamers. It's more than a common activity these days. It's a rage. Investing in a high end LCD would be better if you pair it with a console or a high end graphic card. I'm pretty much content with my current CRT. Will only give it up when A.) It dies OR B.) I get a console. The latter seems to be a more feasible option though.


----------

